# HOW DO U SIMULATE THE RAINY SEASON, INEXPENSIVELY



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

Whats a good way to make ur ps think its raining and pouring the old piranhas snoring.Seriously would even immature ps like if it was the rainy season, hell they are captive might as well make them happy.Any bright ideas.Let me know and throw some?s at me if u gotem lets talk piranhas.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

water change.

i dont really think they can feel the rain drops, they only feel maybe the cooler/warmer temp of the rain, and that it';s clean and fresh water.

they like water changes and currents.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

You can also lower the water level so that the return from your filtration system creates a trickling effect on the surface of the water.

Increase frequency and quantity/variety of feedings, choosing live food vs frozen first.

Some will often times vary temp.


----------



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

You know whart i never thought about that emjay, u r soooo right thats what im about to do to.I just added a fully submerged powerhead, so they got a hell of a current under there so they should b cool. thanks for your in put,but any more ideas or comments would b greatly appreciated.Thanks again emjay.


----------



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey thanks hollywood, but wouldnt they always think that its raining do to thereturn effect of the filter, but to kinda damper the rain effect i could also raise the water too couldnt i or would they steal kinda get the same feelin of the return from the filter or would they think of it more as a current if i raised it up to the return.Thanks holly wood, great comment, and thinkin.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Trillyen,

Mine started acting all dovey lovey and the male turned coal black after couple of hours of doing my 25% change. Those fish sure like clean water and have an amazing personality!! But that power head you bought should make them a lot happier, I am thinking about getting one myself. I also notice they like to swim against the pump bubbles and under the filtered water, thus against currents!

Btw, how much do one of those cost?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

As you said I usually raise the water level to dampen the raining effect. Its all up to you, theres no one set way to create this effect or even compare with what's natural. Good Topic!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

kouma said:


> Trillyen,
> 
> Mine started acting all dovey lovey and the male turned coal black after couple of hours of doing my 25% change. Those fish sure like clean water and have an amazing personality!! But that power head you bought should make them a lot happier, I am thinking about getting one myself. I also notice they like to swim against the pump bubbles and under the filtered water, thus against currents!
> 
> Btw, how much do one of those cost?


 kouma,

Your male could be stressed from the water change. Ive got a Piraya and ternetzi that turns pitch black after most water change. They usually tone down to normal coloration after several minutes. Try changing your water change volume, set temp closer to tank temp, and definitely use water conditioner. Have they breed?


----------



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

Kouma( hope i spelled it right) I paid 40 in the low 40s for mine but i got a size bigger than i needed, so u should probably get away with a low 30 dollar one, they actually have 1s out that move the current bac in fourth instead of just one way they r pretty cool but i got the one that stands steal, i just got the bigger one because my tank is so long, i wish my fish would get dark like yours, the one that i think is a female almost turns bright whitew when i do a water change, but i would definetlty reccomend emjays and hollywoods advice if u r trying to get them to spawn, they sound like they know what they talkin bout.
Thanks for the pat on the bac holly wood glad u like my topic to bad no one else seems to , but u guys r all that counts right, plus it seems like u definetly steered me in the right breeding direction. Thanks,Guys or gals.


----------

